# Finishing Teak



## Anonymous (3 May 2004)

just saw a link that connected me to this site - some good advice seen already !

could I ask your thoughts on this
I've just bought some 30cm x 30cm teak tiles to create a decking area
The wood is screwed to a plastic frame which means that they interlock easily
We also bought some teak 'oil' from same shop, but on opening said tin, it is more like water than oil. Is this the right stuff to use ? The insructions from the tin say use a rag to apply and when dry use clean rag to buff up to a shine ? Is that right too ? Don't want to continue ( and make a blx of the job ) as each tile cost £3.40
I'm sure that they'll look good when they're finished

Experts views very much appreciated

ta

Neal


----------



## Alf (3 May 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Amateur.  

I'm no finishing expert, but teak oil sounds fine to me. Don't worry, it does look rather watery - nothing to worry about. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Aragorn (4 May 2004)

Hi Neal

Go ahead with what you've already bought. It'll be fine if it says teak oil on the tin.
Remember to re-oil the deck after about 6 months and then about once every 12 - 18 months to keep it lovely!


----------



## Anonymous (4 May 2004)

thanks guys - it's really bringing the grain out

looks much better than the softwood grooved stuff that's v popular at the moment.....

Neal


----------



## CYC (4 May 2004)

Care to post a picture, I am interested to see those Teak tiles?


----------



## Anonymous (11 May 2004)

sorry for the technical ineptitude.....could someone tell me how to and I'll post a pic

thanks
Neal


----------



## Adam (11 May 2004)

THis has been discussed quite a bit recently, the best bet is to upload them here, unless you have your own on-line photo storage.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1550

Once the phoros are uploaded, there is quite a bit of information in the posts below. Chris, would it be worth re-writing one, or both of my posts, to reflect using your storage space?

Alternatively, try reading all of this thread

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1539

or this thread

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1458


----------



## llangatwgnedd (11 May 2004)

Free uploads here
http://www.uploadit.org


----------



## Chris Knight (11 May 2004)

Adam,
Your stuff is no problem where it is if you wish to leave it there.


----------

